# I'm not big about being noticed . . .



## beaglette (Apr 20, 2008)

So, yesterday my mom and I and the three girls were in Wal-Mart doing some *minor* shopping. I went to the deli counter to get some meat and while mom was standing waiting for it to be cut, I went to look for some bread. Pretty standard, huh?

Later last night, mom and I were talking about an incident that happened at CVS (will go into that in a sec . . .) and mom said "yeah, when you walked off, the lady at the Wal-Mart meat counter said 'does she have a large family? I see her in here and she buys several pounds of meat at a time." WHAT? This is a new super Wal-Mart-- it opened on March 5. How on EARTH does this gal know my buying habits-- I've bought deli meat there 3 times and YES I buy by the poundage (duh!) I just can't believe I'm THAT memorable. I mean, is 2-2.5 lbs of 3 or 4 different kinds of deli meat REALLY that much? It doesn't seem like it to me but, maybe I'm just used to the sheer volume of stuff we purchase?

Then we went to CVS and Olivia was in the cart. The lady at the pharmacy asked "how old is she? She's so tiny!" I replied "she's 16 months old." She replied "wow, didn't you just have another baby too? He's really tiny also, right?" HUH? I barely remember my childrens' names from moment to moment. I certainly don't remember a complete stranger's children!

Yes, I know, I do unreal CVS hauls but never in the pharmacy! Of course, I do rack up quite a few free $25 gift cards for recurring monthly prescriptions but!!!

It's kind of creepy for an actual person (read: stranger) to know my buying habits and to know and remember my kidlets! Believe it or not, I'm a very private person unless *I* choose to reveal something and then, I'll tell it all. But, I don't like total strangers getting into my business without being invited.

Ok, my rant is done!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Saja (Apr 20, 2008)

People dont forget a pretty face!

(or if you have 6 ears hahah)


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People dont forget a pretty face!(or if you have 6 ears hahah)

Oh wow, I didn't know that Brandi had six ears. Actually, Brandi you do purchase a lot of deli meat. Also when you frequent the same stores the people will remember you. You are their, if you will excuse the pun, bread and butter (at least in the Wal-Mart lady's case). Part of their job is to remember things about you and to make friendly chit-chat.


----------



## Saja (Apr 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, I didn't know that Brandi had six ears. Actually, Brandi you do purchase a lot of deli meat. Also when you frequent the same stores the people will remember you. You are their, if you will excuse the pun, bread and butter (at least in the Wal-Mart lady's case). Part of their job is to remember things about you and to make friendly chit-chat. Well clearly I didnt mean she had 6 ears hahah. Typical lawyer, twisting my words heheh (just kidding, Im a legal assitant haha)


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 20, 2008)

I have had jobs that deal with the public. When I see the same face a few times and they are a pleasure to assist, they definately stick out in my mind.


----------



## Darla (Apr 20, 2008)

i was going to mention like at our Safeway they have those club cards and so forth so they encourage their cashiers to say thanks and use the customers name.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't get that but I know some people recognize me. Especially McD's across the street, one lady mentioned I always bought a small fry a Mcchicken and a cup of water ($2.16 can't beat the price.)

But I do recognize some people. This one Italian lady, she's really pretty and exotic looking bought her son a pirate book and the next time I saw her I asked her if he liked it. And also another lady has been prego forever and I finally asked her when it was due. I mostly remember them cause of their hair and the other the eyebrows... It must be your red hair and your smile that makes them remember you.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, the pharmacists at my local grocery store know exactly who each member of my family is and we don't go there very often (and we don't know them). lol.

I guess it just happens sometimes.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 20, 2008)

I work in a grocery store, and compared to the average person I help, yes that really is a lot of meat. Most people I help buy one pound of meat total.

Also, I remember people without trying to. It just happens, even if they've only come once and are pretty average. I don't really think it's creepy. Just sometimes you remember stuff that's not really important to remember.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 21, 2008)

Brandi, you're famous! That's just part and parcel of being a celebrity! Look at how much we know about people like Britney, Paris and Madonna. LOL!


----------



## Susie22 (Apr 21, 2008)

i work at a cvs pharmacy, they also encourage us to be friendly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, the only reason I could think of that she probably remembered your kids is cause they must be really cute



Think of it as a good thing, I don't think that the the tech was trying to be anything but friendly


----------



## beaglette (Apr 21, 2008)

lol



I must be in a bad mood today... ha





I suppose that is a lot of deli meat. I never realized it! I am so used to buying things by the cases or multiple items that it never dawned on me that purchasing 6-7 lbs of deli meat at a time was a lot. (Seriously!!! I mean, it's not like I buy 6-7 lbs of one kind-- it's all different... ha!)

Maybe the reason I am so perplexed is that I really don't people watch or pay attention to people around me. I think it's because I'm too busy making sure my kids aren't picking their nose (ha ha brewgrl!) or pulling each others' hair (ok they don't do that but . . . they MIGHT at some point... ha!)

Thanks for the feedback y'all. Maybe I'll reign in the deli meat puchases... ha!

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe she thinks you have a really cute family!





I definitely understand you getting annoyed about her keeping track of your buying habits. It's kind of personal.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 21, 2008)

I work at Wal-Mart and I totally get to know my customers. I've had quite a few regulars that come in on certain days to buy certain things, so if I'm running low I put some aside for them. I guess that could be considered creepy, I just thought it was good customer service.


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that is creapy!! Maybe they have no life so to speak and a photographic memory? Lol. I hate it when people know about me and I have no clue who they are... My wife says I'm oblivious to anything going on in the real world.. .......... Huh? What was the question again? Lol


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 21, 2008)

lol i know what u mean.. i've never really thought about it, though. just a part of life. if you frequent a place or get into a routine people are going to notice, eventually. i go to subway like once every 2 weeks.. sometimes more sometimes less, and a lady that works there memorizes how i like my sub haha.. i'm definately not complaining, though. saves me time.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can understand the privacy issue. What if a stranger started a conversation and someone (x-bf, your boss or whatever) overheard and you did not want them to hear that.
Something somewhat similar happened to me, but it was my neighbour. I got a haircut and hair colour and this neighbour just so happen to work there. He went into the computer to see how much I spent and told my other neighbours. Then one early evening, my other neighbour complimented my hair and all of a sudden, states how much I spent for that cut in front of our social worker for my brother! My brother has brain damage and we get some financial support from the government.

I was so upset. That was my right to treat myself and get pampered. I never go away on vaction trips, because I can't afford to, but once a year to twice a year I get a fancy haircut. What business was it theirs?

Anyway, I didn't mean to take away the whole point of your situation.

Wow! What your neighbor did was not right! Unbelievable!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 22, 2008)

i definitely think thats weird and i would be totally weirded out.


----------



## beaglette (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can understand the privacy issue. What if a stranger started a conversation and someone (x-bf, your boss or whatever) overheard and you did not want them to hear that.
Something somewhat similar happened to me, but it was my neighbour. I got a haircut and hair colour and this neighbour just so happen to work there. He went into the computer to see how much I spent and told my other neighbours. Then one early evening, my other neighbour complimented my hair and all of a sudden, states how much I spent for that cut in front of our social worker for my brother! My brother has brain damage and we get some financial support from the government.

I was so upset. That was my right to treat myself and get pampered. I never go away on vaction trips, because I can't afford to, but once a year to twice a year I get a fancy haircut. What business was it theirs?

Anyway, I didn't mean to take away the whole point of your situation.

You DID NOT take away the whole point of my situation-- you added to it and I appreciate that!
I would be sooooo livid regarding that whole hairdresser thing!!! As a matter of fact, I would have called the owner/manager-- grrrrrrrrrr!

My dad is a preacher and I lived my life in a fishbowl with *everyone* into my business and giving me unsolicited advice or making snotty comments. I NORMALLY said nothing (until I got so fed up as I got older) and went on about my business. BUT it taught me a few HUGE lessons:

1. Mind your own business ALWAYS.

2. Consider yourself on a need-to-know basis. When you need to know, you will be told.

3. Be concerned and care for others, always offer to help when/if you can but don't get caught up in their lives so much that you constantly have to know what is going on. Help someone and be concerned for them FOR THEM not FOR YOU (as in, not because you want to be privy to a certain situation or certain information)

4. Extend the same courtesy to others as you want to have extended to you in matters of privacy (well, in everything else too but . . .)

5. NEVER, EVER, EVER repeat someone else's business-- that is not your place, unless they are getting ready to kill themselves, kill someone else or do harm to themselves or someone else.

6. Mind your own business ALWAYS.

Ok, so maybe that helps y'all understand why I was a bit bothered by the whole "you must have a big family because you buy so much deli meat" scenario.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who is bothered by things like this, though





Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 22, 2008)

oooh, gads... I sort of understand your rant . If i were a private person, I wouldn't want people to repeat those types of comments, especially if it were obvious I was a private person.

But, I am not a private person... as a matter of fact I am one nosy overly-spoken type of person, who is all in strangers' businesses all the time. oh, brandi- you would hate me if you ever met me! I remember everyone, all the time, and if they pass me by again, I'll let them know that I remembered them, even though they were a stranger in front of me who had issues sending a package to another country because they werent sure if their shirts were NAFTA approved, and now they are a stranger in front of me with 5 packages over the 15 fast checkout.

I will make comments to strangers who try outfits on and leave their dressing room to see themselves in the 3way mirror. I make random moisturizer recs to women who look perplexed when looking at jar after jar. I will let someone know that the purse they picked up in Macy's 15 minutes earlier is better than the purse they are looking at now in Nordstrom's.

And yes, I get evil "stay the heck out of my business" looks, and sometimes, i get "thanks for noticing me and taking the time to give your honest opinion, because my husband/mother/sister/daughter/sales associate/whoever just wasn't helpful at all"

and that when being nosy feels sort of good.

: )


----------



## KatJ (Apr 22, 2008)

When you work in retail, it's very easy to pick up on the habits of customers. Most people aren't trying to be nosey when they make comments like that, more like making conversation.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 22, 2008)

Brandi, I kind of feel the same way, I bought a dress one day in male mode at a small dress shop, got chatting to the sales assistant, told her about me. Felt really comfortable about the whole experence, she was most helpful. Anyway I went back there to the same store and a different sales lady was there that day, she was nice too, but something came up and she knew my christian name and mentioned the other SA had mentioned me. It made me feel uncomfortable knowing I was the subject of gossip. Enough gossip for her to know my name.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2008)

I think it's kind of cool. I'm sure I'd remember someone if I saw them as often as they see you.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have had jobs that deal with the public. When I see the same face a few times and they are a pleasure to assist, they definately stick out in my mind. ditto!
i do it at work a lot, but i never say stuf like, "didn't you just have a baby?" i always make friendly chit-chat and always greet the regulars differently since i've seen them a few times. i didn't see anything was wrong with it and all of them always loved that i remember them.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow, I didn't know that Brandi had six ears. Actually, Brandi you do purchase a lot of deli meat. Also when you frequent the same stores the people will remember you. You are their, if you will excuse the pun, bread and butter (at least in the Wal-Mart lady's case). Part of their job is to remember things about you and to make friendly chit-chat. I completely agree. I work in customer service and everytime a customer comes in, I do my best to remember their name and what goes on their lives as we chit chat. We've heard stories that you just couldn't imagine!

We have certain customers whose names I can never remember but they remember everything about me. They'll ask, "Hows your son" and I'm sometimes left completely lost. When did I talk to this stranger about him? Of course I do have several pictures of him at my desk and they always ask about him.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They'll ask, "Hows your son" and I'm sometimes left completely lost. When did I talk to this stranger about him? Of course I do have several pictures of him at my desk and they always ask about him. Lol, I remember one customer @ the service desk asked me if I had my baby already... I was like wtf?? It was weird cause I don't remember being pregnant lol. I had no idea who she was mistaking me for cause no one at works looks like me






She was nice though.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 24, 2008)

At least you get noticed!! Where I live now, its like I'm just another face...I really miss the small town intimacy. LOL.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess if I were the deli worker i would remeber you too for buying that much cold cuts. I have never seen people buy over a pound and I'm at the deli counter every week at shoprite. So if I saw you buying two pounds or more I would remeber you too...lol


----------



## banapple (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha you're memorable!!!

I work at a cafe and whenever the regular customers come in I always know what they're going to get. and I almost got to the point of remembering their phone numbers for the memberships ~ lol but I won't admit it.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now that is creapy!! Maybe they have no life so to speak and a photographic memory? Lol. I hate it when people know about me and I have no clue who they are... My wife says I'm oblivious to anything going on in the real world.. .......... Huh? What was the question again? Lol Ohhh, child!My best friend has accused me of that for YEARS!!

She will start a story like, " Do you remember that guy when we went to that party in Pioneer Square last year.... Oh wait. No you don't..." and go to drag out a picture to either remind me or prove to me that in fact, there was a guy at some party, lol!!

Or someone will walk up to me and say something like, "I see you're not working the seeds today (I merchandise for Burpee seeds), just shopping are you?" and I'll look at them like they lost they damn mind until they point out that they work at one of the stores I merchandise in!!


----------

